# Old Wall Paper



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Never paint over wallpaper. :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Strip it

http://www.wallpaperinstaller.com/wallpaper_stripping.html


----------



## charlenej (Apr 12, 2011)

Painting the yellowish part of the wallpaper is a good idea. Or why not apply a tape to that yellowish part. But of course, you must do it dramatically so it wont spoil the overall appearance of your wallpaper. Color should also complement your wallpaper.


----------

